
JPMorgan CEO: Govt will crack down on virtual currencies before they get big - randomname2
http://fortune.com/2015/11/04/jamie-dimon-virtual-currency-bitcoin/
======
motoboi
This will be an interesting fight to watch. But he is right about government
loosing control over his currency, because monetary expansion and contraction
need to respond to government policies. This can be achieved by interest
rates, but not completely.

